# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  اروع اشعار عن الحب رومانسية تسرق القلوب والعقول !

## نور عبدالرحمن

احبك..


يا من سرق قلبي مني
يا من غير لي حياتي
يا من احببته من كل قلبي
يا من قادني الى الخيال


......
حبيبي..


أهديتك قلبي وروحي
وبين ظلوعي اسكنتك
ورسمت معك احلامي
و وعــــــودي
.........
تواعدنا..


ان نبقى سوياً مدى الحياة 
ان نجعل حبنا يفوق الخيال
ان نكتب قصة حبنا في كل مكان
ان نغسل قلوبنا من نهر العذاب
........


الفراق
من امام اعيننا الاحلام
ومن حبنا اوصلنا الحب الى الفراق
ومن نبضات انين اعتلت القرار
ومن قصة حبنا التي تجبر على الاحتظار


هكذا انتهينا 
واصبح كل منا للآخر ذكرى عابرة 
يغتالها الغياب
اقرأ: اشعار عن الحب
***************************
لا تغيب عن عيني وتروح
دام انا مغليك بالله راعني
وارفق بقلب غذا كله جروح
سهم حبك بالضماير صابني
يابعد روحي ترى ماني شحوح
خذ عيوني كان قلبك طاعني
بس عطني كلمه فيها وضوح
وكان انا غلطان بالصد جازني
عيني لشوفك بها شوق لحوح
كل ماسجيت طيفك زارني
انت لك بالقلب يالغالي صروح
ماتغير لو ضميرك باعني
بس لاتقسى علي يوم وتروح
وانت خابر كيف بعدك تاعبني
***************************
سوي كنك مادريت وحبني..!!
وسوها ثاني على انك تعتذر
وقول اسف مانتبهت وضمني
والعذر مقبول ولك مني شكر
وكرر الغلطه معاي وخلني
انتظر عذرك بكل فارغ الصبر
جيبني ثم ودني ثم جيبني
من حدود الشمس لحدود القمر
وين ماتبغى فديتك ودني 
خادمك ياسيدي تحت الامر
هد حيلي بالغرام وهدني
والله اني ناذر لحبك نذر
تكفى بعثرني شظايا ولمني
في كفوفك يابعد كل البشر
وراح اسوي كني دخت وضمني
وراح اقولك امزح واحبك واعتذر
اقرأ: اشعار عن الحب
***************************
!.......احتجتلك.......!
يأاطيب بشر وين الا قيك؟
وين الحنان اللي بغيته وين الاقيه..
في ضيقتي
في ضحكتي
بس أناديك
دامك تحس بضيقتي ليه اعاني..
رفيق دربي فرحتي بين اياديك
انسى التعب وانسى الشقا والاماني
رفيق دربي كل ماغبت ابكيك
تعال شوف بدنيتي من بكاني 
ارجوك لاتترك حبيبك ومغليك
لاغبت انا من هو يصير بمكاني
ودي اموت بحضنك اليوم وابكيك
وليا بكيتك طاري البعد جاني
ابيك
ايه ابيك
وابيك
وابيك
محتاجه لك
في كل شي بزماني
احتجتلك..وان احتجتلك
وين الاقيك؟
ابي حنانك واعترف ماكفاني..
***************************
يقولون الــ/ هوى نظره يقولون الهوى أحلام
يقولون الــ/ هوى همسه تذوب خافق فيهـــــا
يقولون الــ/ هوى دنيا تضمنها الغلا بهيـــــام
يقولون الــ/ عشق سلطه ولا تقدر تقاويهـــــا
ولكني أشوف اليوم خداع وبعثره وأوهـام
مثل غشوه على قلبك على عينك تغشيهـــا
مثل كذبه تصدقها معاها دارت الأيـــــــام
مثل فكره على بالك بها نفسك تمنيهـــــــا
اقرأ: اشعار عن الحب
***************************
تسألني شــكثر احبكـ !! 
تسألني
من تغيب عن عيوني وش يكون !!
أصلا أنت من تغيب 
أبدأ اسأل كل من مر بــطريقي
مــن أكــون !!!
***************************
يــــاللي بحنـــــانــــك تنتهـــي كـــل ا لأ و جــــا ع
أ نت ا لو حيــــــــد بدنيتــــي شي ضــــــر و ر ي
حبــــك ملكنــــي واستقـــر بين الأ ضــــــــــــلا ع
وا نفــــاســـك ا لعــذبــه عبيـــر و عطــــــــو ر ي
***************************

----------

